# Sasquatch and Denton Podcast!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas and I just finished recording for a podcast, and it was the most fun I've had since the Great Cat Hunt of '81!

Just wait until you hear Sas' voice. He has the perfect voice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch is putting it together because I don't know how to record a Skype conversation. I thought I had downloaded a good app, but I was wrong.

Good news is, Sas knows what he is doing.

Auntie, I think I cussed a couple times. Mild ones, so don't ban me. Remember; I am an aircraft avionics mechanic. By my profession's standard, I'm a saint.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What's better than listening to an idiot spout nonsense? TWO IDIOTS spouting nonsense!

Had a great time recording with Denton tonight. Not the most insightful show but it was a getting to know you first try. We had fun and hope you all enjoy listening to us ramble.

Denton I know you said you wouldn't listen because you don't like your voice but I put something special on the end for you.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-1

Please give us your feedback and if you want to hear more we may fire up the ol' Skype again and give you some.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm listening to it. First thing I am noticing is I need a better mic!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap! 45 minutes of listening before people can respond!

I hope people respond as they listening.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I said the cop acted "stupidly" because that is what the Agitator in Chief said.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm listening to it. First thing I am noticing is I need a better mic!


Don't worry about it. I have a semi-professional studio in my home. It still sounds fine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What mic and what headset?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> What mic and what headset?


The headphones are Sony. Pretty cheap actually but they work. My good headphones I used in radio fell apart and I wasn't going to fork out $200 again to replace them. The mic is a Sampson. It's not particularly great but it works as well. Its the mixer that makes my voice sound so clear and distinct.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> The headphones are Sony. Pretty cheap actually but they work. My good headphones I used in radio fell apart and I wasn't going to fork out $200 again to replace them. The mic is a Sampson. It's not particularly great but it works as well. Its the mixer that makes my voice sound so clear and distinct.


Oh! The mixer! Do, you left me hanging, or is it I should use one of my mics instead of my headset?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh! The mixer! Do, you left me hanging, or is it I should use one of my mics instead of my headset?


I think the headset puts the mic too close to your mouth. Maybe a standing mic would be better so you can adjust the distance of your mouth to the mic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think the headset puts the mic too close to your mouth. Maybe a standing mic would be better so you can adjust the distance of your mouth to the mic.


That is probably the case. I have no side tone so I had no idea.

All I know is that was more fun than I had imagined. I am so glad you tolerated me. I hope you will do it again!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey loves you; thinks I was in the way, and we both loved the end!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice collaboration. Kudos.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done Gents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:idea::idea:

Great job Guys.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well then...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job guys.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We need more of these.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very good work , I am looking toward to more podcast .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Additional comments:

Squatch is right, The Big Short is a must see if you want to know what really happened in 07/08 and the depths of the intentional greed. 

Denton, nobody likes their own voice as it never sounds like we/ourselves envision it. Personally, I sound like a squealing crack hoe with a deep southern drawl. Not the way I hear myself. It puzzled me a bit after your initial broadcast on who your voice reminds me of, but it rang loud this morning. Don Imus.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmmm......ELM!!! Elf Lives Matter!

I take particular offense and am dismayed at the total lack of respect and appreciation for all that we do for the world. How dare you poke fun at us. This is the reason all Elves are seeking equal rights and an end to these discriminatory actions and tactics.
Expect my lawyers, and a subpoena. And....I hope the coal that will be left under your tree this year will soak permanent black soot into your best carpets! Hmmmph!








*Elves RULE!*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very entertaining, guys. Thanks so much for your time and hard work.

The broadcast had a unique sound to it. The lack of bumper music and commercial breaks made it NPR-esque. I kept picturing Terry Gross sitting across the mike from Bruno Samartino.

I'm no expert, but here's a suggestion. Keep it at 30 minutes. You can banter at the the beginning and ending, but stick to a definite topic for the major portion of the show (have a written cheat sheet to hit the important points?). But you guys might not want to get too serious, and that's okay.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

For the first time in a long time I really enjoyed my morning coffee! : )


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy and Will2. I would almost pay to hear that conversation!

Great show!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!

It was a lot of fun, and there will be more. Sidekahr, you have a point and it is taken. I'm thinking that will be a bit hard. You know, something that takes discipline? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So @Denton and @Sasquatch, what is the subject of episode #2?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> So @Denton and @Sasquatch, what is the subject of episode #2?


Hey, the earliest for #2 is this weekend. The world might not make it that far.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 and Slippy, that would be interesting. 

LOL I have said 'what is wrong with these people", my sister started laughing and said "they do know you".

I have to say I really enjoyed listening to you two. In between the laughs I did get some things to think about. 

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Will2 and Slippy, that would be interesting.
> 
> LOL I have said 'what is wrong with these people", my sister started laughing and said "they do know you".
> 
> ...


I'm very glad you liked it!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh, good! Lookin' forward to listening.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good show Old Chap..as David Niven was prone to say in the old black and white limey movies.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Good show guys look forward to #2. I think you guys have something good here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That was fun! I like podcasts, cause I can listen while I work. Denton, you sound great, what are you talking about? Sasquatch, too! Very nice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

LONE WOLF said:


> Good show guys look forward to #2. I think you guys have something good here.


Easy Guys ........ not so heavy on the gratitude. You know them Hollywood types, they'll be asking for donations next.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Great job guys!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Easy Guys ........ not so heavy on the gratitude. You know them Hollywood types, they'll be asking for donations next.


Donation no. But if you'd like an autographed photo they are $25 each. I'll even sign it "Messin' with Sasquatch!"


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

More please???


----------

